# BB Holiday Ale



## rdraehn (Sep 15, 2011)

So when I was at the Toy Store the other day getting the finishing touches for my first wine batch, the Holiday Ale kit caught my eye so naturally I had to get it too. I haven't started it yet but let me just say that I am impressed with the way that everything is packaged and the instruction sheet that has a flowchart feel to it. Obviously I haven't used one of the BB kits before as this will only be my second batch of beer. The first was a no fail, just add water and yeast type. I orderd some labels for it also, as this beer will be my Christmas cards this year.


----------



## rdraehn (Sep 21, 2011)

I brewed this kit today and let me tell you... my house has never smelled better that it does now. As expected, the instructions were very easy to follow. All the packaging was clearly marked. This is my first kit with grains and hops and it is just about fool-proof. I can't wait until its done. the only problem is that I'm planning to give them away to friends for Christmas. I might need to get another kit for myself


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 21, 2011)

Excellent.






Keep us posted as to how it turns out. 

I need another hobby!


----------



## uavwmn (Oct 17, 2011)

RD, I am in the same boat as you. I previously made the "add water and yeast" beer kits.
This is my first attempt at the boiling beer process.
I bought the BB Irish Stout and the Holiday Ale.
Started the Stout yesterday and hit a bump in the directions. (My fault tho) Hopefully it will be ok.
Excited about the Holiday Ale as it will be a gift giving beer.
Let me know how yours is coming along.
Kathie


----------



## rdraehn (Oct 17, 2011)

Kathie (and everyone else who wants to know)
My holiday ale has been bottled and conditioned. I couldn't help but chill one and taste it the other night. It is very hoppy and you can really taste the orange and cinimon in it. I feel that the orange flavor somewhat potentiates the hopps but the dark grain flavors cut the bitterness. At 7.08% I figure that after a couple of glasses you won't care what it tastes like



. It also came out with a very nice head to it. I was surprised to see that much considering that it had only conditioned for a couple of weeks.
Apointer on the holiday ale if I had it to do over would be,1. Strain the wort through some cheesecloth before it goes into a finer mesh strainer when transferring to the fermenter because the hopps will clog up the fine mesh strainersand be sure to catch all the big pieces. George told me about the cheesecloth after I fought with a fine mesh strainer.
2.There are different directions on the yeast package than what is in the BB directions itself. I did a bit of a hybrid method where i used the yeast package directions and then lightly poured it all over the top of the wort.
And lastly, use the two stage method of fermenting.There is a small boxon the right side of the instructions that explain how to do itif you have another carboy. 
*I promise you that your house, or wherever you brew will smell better than it has in a long time when you make this stuff.
So, what happened to your stout?


----------



## uavwmn (Oct 18, 2011)

Stout is going to live!!



I didn't see the barley grain bag and was on the way to Step 2 where you start your slow boil for 55 min.
Backed down the temp to 160 degrees, steeped the barley for 20 min, and then did the slow boil. I was afraid I had screwed the pooch badly. Called Brian and he said it should be fine as long as I didn't boil the grains....of which I didn't.


Thanks for the HUGE tip on straining thru a cheesecloth as it goes in the fermenting bucket.
By the way, what was your temp of your wort when it went in the bucket?
I ordered an American Ale yeast that Brian recommended and will use it with the Holiday Ale kit.
Sounds like your Ale turned out uber awesome!!!






Kathie


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 13, 2011)

BB Irish Stout. Opened a bottle of the Stout yesterday and WOW. Over the moon better quality tasting than the previous BB kit. Dark rich malty color, nice creamy head and the beer did not have that "yeasty" taste. Very nice!!


Holiday Ale makin' today!!






Kathie


----------



## Wade E (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome, what was the other kit that you made again that you didnt like?


----------



## Jackie (Nov 21, 2011)

I started out with those canned beer kits you just add water/yeast and in my opinion, they were pretty bad. This was 10 yrs ago though. The recipe kits are definitely the way to go. I still do extract--don't have a good setup for allgrain but I'm happy with the results. I highly recommend secondary (for an ale, I ferment 7-10 days, rack to carboy for secondary 2 weeks then bottle. Cold conditioning in the bottles for a few weeks improves the beer too if you have the fridge space). 

I'll admit I haven't tried the BB yet so I'm interested in the feedback. 

I have Clonebrews book and it has some good recipes. 

Keep on brewing.


----------

